# Saddle



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What is the genetics of saddle?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Some form of baldhead, either the dominant form or the recessive form.
Plus Gazzi.
Plus White flight (recessive form with white belly).
Plus ?


----------

